# Defeating Dietary Displacement ? Part II The Debates



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2011)

Defeating Dietary Displacement – Part II The Debates By Dr. John M Berardi, Ph.D. Paralysis by Analysis In Part I of this article, I presented a few ideas as to why the obesity rate is rapidly increasing in spite of the fact that, on average, our calorie consumption as a society hasn???t increased all that [...]

*Read More...*


----------

